
Open Data Structures - xvirk
http://opendatastructures.org/
======
olalonde
"Pseudocode edition [...] Python sources". This made me laugh more than it
should have. As a side note, I uploaded the Python examples to Github for
easier navigation: [https://github.com/olalonde/ods-
python](https://github.com/olalonde/ods-python)

~~~
bhrgunatha
Sources are already on github - along with the actual book itself:

> The book's LaTeX sources, Java/C++/Python sources, and build scripts are
> available through github[1].

[1] [https://github.com/patmorin/ods](https://github.com/patmorin/ods)

------
araes
If expanded enough, you could easily arrive at the Wikipedia of data
structures. A place where, without the cludge of libraries, you could dive
into a topic on data structures, apply search refinement until you find a
structure that seems like the best match for what you want, and then
implement.

Even better if at the top of code I could just put:

Language c++

Use OpenData (BarnesHutt BubbleSort SVD)

If only these people would tie in with the Computer Language Benchmarks Game
so that you would have a feedback mechanism to improve All algorithms (not
just the CBG subset) and a natural way to meta rate algorithm implementations
vs one another as well as task groups (like "sorting") or languages as a
whole.

~~~
thristian
> A place where, without the cludge of libraries, you could dive into a topic
> on data structures, apply search refinement until you find a structure that
> seems like the best match for what you want, and then implement.

Or, in my experience, a place where you can dive into a topic on data
structures, apply search refinement until you find a structure with promising
properties, be faced with an opaque wall of math, then copy/paste the data
structure's name into Google and spend a day or two trying to find someone or
something who will actually explain how to implement it in terms of bits and
bytes, rather than polynomials over a Galois field.

~~~
orbifold
Which why a programming language should ideally support arithmetic in a
polynomial ring over an arbitrary field...

------
super_mario
How come the PDFs don't have bookmars? It looks like \usepackage{hyperref} is
in LaTeX source, but \hypersetup doesn't have bookmarks=true?

------
brudgers
Clifford Schaffer's _Data Structures and Algorithm Analysis_ books are online
and in their third edition. Hard copies are available from Dover. There's also
a full blown open Algorithms and Data Structures curriculum in development.

[http://people.cs.vt.edu/~shaffer/Book/](http://people.cs.vt.edu/~shaffer/Book/)

------
fantan
Links didn't look like links so I was really confused with what I was looking
at. Content looks interesting though!

~~~
a1369209993
> a { text-decoration: none; }

You bastards.

(Should be fixable with:

    
    
      a[href] { text-decoration: underline !important; }
    

in userContent.css.)

~~~
qewrffewqwfqew
What, you don't enjoy scanning your mouse over the whole page to see where it
turns into a finger?

Come to think of it, that behaviour is distracting .. it's only a matter of
time before visual designers catch on that a uniform mouse icon "ehnances
usability".

------
samuell
Wow, I have no use of paper books, but would easily donate a few $ as a thanks
for the free e-book. No donate button?

~~~
AtmaScout
Same here. I guess by buying it I can support them and write notes on the
pages.

------
muyueh
Open "Data Structure" instead of "Open Data" Structure.

~~~
skj
In fact, that's the default grouping. Otherwise, it'd be open-data structures.

------
Animats
It's like Volume I of Knuth, modernized and without as much theory.

------
Gankro
Oh hey! This is primarily authored by one of my supervisors. It's my go-to
source for reviewing basic analyses and implementation details.

Totally worth the read!

------
bJGVygG7MQVF8c
The bookmark links don't seem to be working for me either. An interesting
project, though.

